# 24v trolling motor setup



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 2 interstate 12v for my 24v system


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

2 12 volts. Use 1 as your starting battery. That will save you weight. It works as long as you remember to charge your batteries.


----------

